
SSA is Functional Programming (1998) [pdf] - knappador
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/ssafun.pdf
======
knappador
I've been getting really concrete with FP and programming in general lately to
build a bridge between the programming and the machine. Intermediate
representations is one of the more fruitful areas I've been mining.

